# Ayuda para hacer un proyector 3D casero



## adcade (Oct 3, 2010)

Estuve googleando sobre el funcionamiento de los lentes 3D por polarización (esos que dan en los cines 3D) y averigué que a menos que tenga un proyector estereóscopico polarizado, no sirven de nada. Pero ahi es donde entra mi super idea   : conseguirme dos proyectores normales y poner uno sobre otro, luego desarmar un par de lentes 3D polarizados y poner un lente a cada proyector a modo de filtro, para que me polarizen la imagen. despues es cosa de proyectar ambas imagenes y a disfrutar. El problema: no se me ocurre como conectar y sincronizar dos proyetores a un mismo PC, Blu-ray o PS3, aunque no el PC podria conectar un por HDMI y el otro por VGA, pero el tema es la sincronizacion. 

Si alguien se anima a analizarlo o incluso a construirlo sería de gran ayuda, ya que este es un proyecto que no he visto en internet y seria bastante mas economico que un monitor 3D o unos lentes obturadores.

PD: si el tema esta mal clasificado, muevanlo donde corresponda please


----------

